# Corner Trap Placement



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a question that would pertain precisely to whether or not I happen to win the acoustic treatments in the GIK contest. 

My room is somewhat odd shaped. I've attached photos. I can think of some places to put the planar treatments (ceiling, front wall) but I don't currently have any corner bass traps simply because the room layout doesn't like that very much. But where would be good places to put the huge corner traps?

There's no photo but the other side of the theater opens into the kitchen.


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

You can't fit any behind the certain?:no: ?raying: 

Glenn


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

On the left side, behind the curtain, is the rack and the DVDs and CDs on a shelf. On the right side, behind the curtain, is an open breakfast nook that doesn't actually have a corner. It's got a bench/window type of thing.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that you might not need bass trapping in that room.

Bass is often a problem in square and rectangular shaped rooms.

Your room has so many openings into other spaces, and so much furniture, that I bet it sounds VERY good right now. In fact if you measured it with some software like REW, I would not be surprised if your bass response is much flatter than what the average person has.

Maybe you've seen those 'skyline diffusors' before they have adjacent blocks of various depths and they work by scattering the sound coming back into the room - the sound hitting the tallest blocks reflects sooner than the sounds off the shortest blocks, cancelling the freqency who's wavelength = 2x the distance of the difference between blocks.

well those syline diffusors only work down to 300-500 hz due to the size of the blocks - your room however has openings much bigger and of varying depth so it's acting like a huge diffusor.
Honestly I don't think you could ask for a better starting point.

next goal would be to pop acoustic panels in the first reflection places (probably the ceiling above the TV and maybe the left wall if any is not covered by a DVD Rack (the rack is good as it too acts as a diffusor)

I'm guessing you have a pretty good sounding system right now?

- Jack


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

basementjack said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that you might not need bass trapping in that room.
> 
> - Jack


Then you are going to be out there all by yourself!!! :joke: :bigsmile: 
Yes it can help (or maybe hurt) to have the openings, but every room needs bass traps.

basementjack:
It looks like we would have to really dig into your room to come up with a good plan for you and IF YOU WIN then we would be more then happy to come up with something for you. Sounds like to me you are going to have to be creative about placement. But even with that said most any corner is going to benefit from bass trapping.. I would think about the one corner you may have open in the front as a start. MAYBE!

Glenn


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not sure. If you pick the two opposite corners, one pair is an opening to the rest of the house and the bay window/bench area about 10 or 12 feet past the right curtain, and the other pair is a regular corner where the DVDs and CDs are shelved and the refrigerator.  There's an opening to the rest of the house next to the fridge.

I think I could use traps on the front wall, since the front speakers are only about 1.5 or 2 feet away from it, but my projector screen is in the way there now so I don't know how helpful they would be anymore. The ceiling though I think might be a good spot.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Glenn Kuras said:


> basementjack:
> It looks like we ...


I just replied to this thread, I didn't start it, but I would love to win the traps!


Pick Me! Pick Me!
(Picture Donkey from Shrek...)

- Jack


----------

